# suchen en proggy



## denfao (19. Juli 2001)

wo ich ein text ein gebe und die wahl zwischen verschiedenen sprachen habe zb. roboter usw!!
wenn es geht freeware oder en link wo ich es bestellen kann


----------



## Dunsti (19. Juli 2001)

hab jetzt leider keinen Link für Dich, aber nen Tip: Such mal in diversen Suchmaschinen (Google, Altavista, etc.) nach den Stichwörtern *text to speech synthesis*
Google findet da etwa 88.000 Seiten.
Viel Spaß beim Suchen  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## shiver (19. Juli 2001)

ach ja, diese dinger sind lustig. klingen manchmal aber echt doof. kannst auch ein wave-file aufnehmen und mitm guten vocoder bearbeiten!! bringt manchmal mehr.


----------



## denfao (25. Juli 2001)

*lol*

genau die beiden habe schon mal geposstet und genau das gleich hehe will en link!!!!!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. August 2002)

Hi!
Ich hab zwar ein paar (nicht wirklich gute) Programme gefunden die mir einen Text vorlesen. Aber gibt es auch ein Programm das mir die Stimme irgendwie metallisch oder Robotermässig klingen lässt?

Oder gibt es ein Programm, mit dem ich meine eigene Stimme so verändern kann das es metallisch/roboter/mikimaus usw. klingt?

Grüsse
T&P


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. September 2002)

Tjoa ich kenne mich nur in der Oberliga der Programme aus aber da kann ich dir einen Tip geben:

Bei Logic Audio Platinum 5 ist als Audioeffekt ein "Pitch-Shift" drin, der macht (auch wenn er dafür nicht gedacht ist) so eine Micky Maus stimme.
Zusammen mit Distortion und Delay usw. sollte man ne ganz geile Stimme hinbekommen.


----------



## Mythos007 (1. September 2002)

Text 2 speech => Logox => Logox.de

Demos der Software kann man hier runterladen => Demo-download

Vielleicht ist ja für euch etwas dabei ... Bis dann dann Mythos


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. September 2002)

Ist das nicht auch bei Word und Encarta bei?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (1. September 2002)

Danke euch.

@Bubi: Soviel ich weiss nicht. (Bei mir nicht. *g*)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (1. September 2002)

Ach stimmt ja das war VisulBasic. Ich Depp.


----------

